# I miss you Storm



## robhortn (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello. I'm Rob and I joined today because I am researching ways to deal with grief after losing our dog, Storm who had just turn 10 this month.

She bloated on Christmas Eve and we were able to get her to the hospital for surgery. She came home the day after Christmas, got to lay on her new bed some more (I had let her open a Christmas present early). On the day after Christmas, she was only home for a few hours really and started to decline fast. We still don't know what happened. Her prognosis was good from the surgery.

(The only thing they found, and she still had when we brought her home that day, was a really elevated white blood cell count. The ER docs told us a high white cell count would be about 17,000 but Storm's was around 55,000. They didn't know why it was that high but were waiting for test results which would be back in a few days.)

That evening, as I said, she started to decline. We couldn't get her to eat (and the docs never did either) so this was the third day with no food, just fluids.

Storm began panting heavily ... and all of the following ... this all happened SO fast. 

She needed to "hurry" (go outside to pee) and when she went out she just laid down in the snow. She didn't want to get up. But we prompted her, helped her up and got her back in the house. After that little bit of exercise, she just seemed exhausted, deflated, not all there. Her head was sagging, tongue lolling and she kept laying over with her head on the floor, then forcing herself back up to a normal laying position. 

We called the ER docs who told us we could bring her in if we wanted but she was likely just really tired from all the stress of the last few days.

(Let me say here that this was our first experience with these folks - it was not our regular vet. I never had a great feeling about them. Something just seemed off. I don't know why.)

Anyway, we ended up having to put Storm on a blanket and carry her to our van because the first time in her life, when asked if she wanted to go for a ride, she didn't get up to run to the door.

It's about a 1/2 hour drive to our emergency clinic. She only made it about 10 minutes into the drive, then just lay down and stopped breathing. 

My wife and I said goodbye to her in a stupid bank parking lot where we had pulled over when we realized she wasn't going to make it. I feel so guilty. So angry at myself; like I should have done something better, noticed ... something ... that would have protected her, even saved her. She went through all that surgery, spending all that time with those strangers, wondering where her family was, for nothing.

She was such a good dog. She changed our lives. I love her so much and miss her so deeply. Nothing has ever hurt like this.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Rob, I'm so sorry this happened, your Storm looked like such a sweet girl. 
I have never had a dog experience bloat, although I was careful for many
years not to let my dogs drink much water at one time. This sounds like
such a quick and horrible thing for you all to have to go through, especially
during the holidays (never a good time to have to experience this though).

Guilt, it's only redeeming quality, in my opinion, is to help us learn from
the experience. But in this instance, you did everything you could, I think.
Some people wouldn't even have done surgery, I suppose. You tried
everything and it was just out of your hands. I feel so bad that you have
lost a precious soul who obviously had a profound effect in your lives.
Thank her for that. I know the grief is overwhelming, I still suffer even
after 4 months, I'm waiting for it to get better. It is, but so very slowly.

I hope someone will be able to help you with what you need now. You
are definitely in my thoughts

RIP Storm, you were a valuable friend, companion and special sweet girl.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I wish there were something I could say to make it easier, but I know from experience that there is nothing to erase that pain.

I know that Storm will always have a special place in your heart and it sounds like she was a lucky dog to have had you in her life.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wow......that's wicked tough.....and of course I'm sorry to hear of your hardship.

It always gets to me when I hear these experiences but I don't know that I can add anything to help you with your feelings of guilt. "Woulda, coulda and shouldas" have their place in our lives at times.....but I don't believe this is one of them....seems like you did your level best.

The "hurt" is commensurate with the love you had for Storm......I'm glad you shared the 10 years....no better place for Storm to have been.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry. The circumstances surrounding sweet Storms passing is so very hard to grasp. He looks like a gentle being fulfilled from a loving home and a good life. You gave him that "look" with your whole heart. Never forget you did your best for him. He will never forget that his family was the best ever and that is all that matters to him. This is why they are so special and why we grieve so hard. 

RIP Storm


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She sounds like a truly special dog. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of storm


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Truly sorry for your loss!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry for your loss :crying:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

First, take it easy on yourself. Second guessing is completely natural. The crazy idea that if you did something different you could have her back is completely normal. Not wanting to admit that there is nothing you can do now to change it, is totally all right for awhile. After some time you will admit to yourself, with difficulty, that life is what it is and nothing can be done to change what happened. Who knows what else is going on beside the bloat. My past two dogs, in hind sight, I could see them struggling through a decline in health. Both were old gals when they slowed way down. When the end came it was sudden, like a slow walk to a cliff and then that sudden drop. But missing my dogs didn't make the end much easier. I was just glad it wasn't a long slow death. I've seen someone else go through that. I don't think I could have bared it. 

keep tissues handy when you think back over all the wonderful memories.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss of your Storm. When it’s time -its time. You did everything you needed to do to help storm. Forgive yourself.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sad. I am very sorry you lost your precious girl. Rest in peace Storm.


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

I want you to know that I’m here grieving with you in the same way. Storm looks like a beautiful soul and so very loved. I sure hope our two dogs are playing together as we speak - without pain or loneliness. 

Your story hit home for me as I feel the same way about how our dog passed. The awful side thinks: “I put her through so much testing with strangers over and over again. For a month she was in and out of anesthesia with procedures 3 Times. I felt like I wasted time with my precious angel and that’s time I could have spent with her. She probably felt abandoned or confused. What a waste of time, energy,etc.” Then another side of me feels: “I didn’t do enough, that I could have done more to protect her. Maybe if I would have seen the signs sooner. Maybe if I didn’t pick this new vet. Maybe if I didn’t go on our trip”. 

We had to say goodbye to our angel at 130am after flying home 18 hrs and driving 30 minutes into the night to an emergency vet that we weren’t even familiar with. It was haunting and I kept replaying those last few and awful moments over and over again... But I’m here to tell you that although the pain still comes in waves (1.5 months since her passing)... you will find those happy moments and memories in time. While they may not last long before the bad begin to flood in again, just remember to smile in that moment. 

This forum community has been great at being able to express yourself and grieve. We are here to talk or just listen about your precious Storm.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about Storm's passing. From everything you described, it sounds like you did everything you could. Bloat is nasty and it takes too many of our precious dogs way too soon. I have never experienced it with any of my dogs, but I fear it because of how fast and strangely it works. 

You loved Storm and did everything you could think of to help her. It looks like she was well taken care of and knew how much you loved her. I know it's hard, but think of the good times and try to not think about the end. Don't beat yourself up because something happened that was out of your control. 

Accept the grief as a reminder of how much you loved her. If you didn't care, then it wouldn't hurt. It's going to be rough and painful, and just allow it to be. Keep tissues on hand and give yourself time to grieve. The only way it gets better is with time.

We are here to listen to any stories and offer any kind of support. RIP Storm. <3


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am so sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

So sorry. I too lost my boy suddenly. He was 12. My Solito is helping Storm thru the rainbow bridge process. Soon they will be playing together like they’ve never played before! RIP Storm.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Storm. Reading your thread it shows just how deeply you loved her. Run free Storm run free.


----------

